# BeINsport sur ipad4



## Bruno91 (14 Janvier 2013)

Bonjour, 
Je suis abonné à Free et à BeINsport.
Voulant regarder cette  chaîne sur mon ipad4, j'ai installé l'application ROckplayer 2.
Je reçois cette chaîne, mais avec une image déformée en hauteur.
Merci de m'indiquer la manière pour régler correctement cette image.


----------

